# How do you get dried milk splatters off of wood?!?



## heymama1plus1 (Jul 11, 2008)

My house looks like a (dairy) crime scene ... milk and (very hard) water splatters on the lower cabinets, the legs of the dining room chairs, etc. I can't get them off! I've tried to wash them off; seems like it's gone then in a few hours they re-appear!

What kind of cleaner? Should I use a soft scrubbing brush? Or will a rag do?

We just got our hardwood floors refinished and they look soooo beautiful, but now the splashes stand out even worse.

TIA-- Christina


----------



## 4evermom (Feb 3, 2005)

They didn't make paint out of milk for nothing! I remember this problem from when I was a kid but I'm not sure what my parents did other than encourage us to eat more neatly... I think my dad just cleaned really thoroughly (lots of elbow grease).

Googling "removing milk from wood" gets a bunch of results.
http://home.howstuffworks.com/how-to...am-stains1.htm


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

I was going to say magic eraser, but I don't know if that's so safe for the wood.


----------



## iowaorganic (May 19, 2007)

I have had pretty good luck with simple green. I think you can use it on anything. That and elbow grease. Who knew it would be so tough to clean?


----------



## sbgrace (Sep 22, 2004)

I did a lot of scrubbing. Some areas I had to gently scrape with a fingernail.


----------



## heymama1plus1 (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks for the info! I Googled "Magic Eraser"; several people said in reviews to NOT use it on wood; takes the finish off!! One review said ammonia; I'm a little nervous about that.

I'll try the Simple Green..... wish they bottled elbow grease









Thanks all!
Christina


----------



## mumkimum (Nov 14, 2006)

Undiluted Murphy's oil soap might do it. I'll often try that on badly stained spots on wooden furniture (with a cotton ball or something) and wipe it off. You might need to use it a few times over a few days.


----------



## Owen'nZoe (Sep 7, 2005)

Yeah, speaking from personal experience, do not try the Magic Eraser.


----------

